# [php-ldap] Installation module php ldap

## phoenix75

Bonjour à tous, et désolé si le sujet à déjà été traité, mais je n'ai pas trouvé ma réponse

j'aimerais importer les utilisateurs AD sur mon serveur linux (je l'avais déjà fait avant de tout réinstaller, car la remontée ne se faisait pas, problème résolu à ce jour). or, j'ai le fameux message "L'extension LDAP de votre parseur PHP n'est pas installée".

Je voudrais donc installer cette extension, mais je n'arrive pas à la trouver :

ma config :

gentoo 2007.0

php 5, apache 2, mysql sont déjà installé

je voudrais donc emerger l'extension, mais je ne la trouve nulle part.

J'aimerais aussi emerger le module imap par la même occasion

Comment puis-je récupérer et configurer ce module ?

MerciLast edited by phoenix75 on Wed Feb 27, 2008 3:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et il faut que tu recompiles dev-lang/php avec le use ldap. Mais je vois déjà d'avance le truc je crois... t'as un dédié OVH Gentoo Release 2 (puisque qu'apparemment tu ne connais pas le système des use, donc t'as pas fait l'install par toi même), donc t'as le php foireux offert par OVH, et donc gros problèmes en vue ;p Enfin je peux me tromper hein  :Very Happy: 

----------

## phoenix75

merci pour la réponse

non, je ne suis pas chez ovh, en fait, j'ai installé une machine virtuelle, et j'ai emerge apache php mysql

mais comment puis-je recompiler le dev-lang/php avec le use ldap justement ?

Merci bcp

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien tu met le use ldap dans ton make.conf ou /etc/portage/package.use et ensuite tu fait un emerge -pvuDN world si tu l'a mis dans le make.conf sinon tu ré-emerge phph tout seul si tu a choisi la deuxième solution.

----------

## phoenix75

merci, je vais tester ca (180 Mo, 79 packets pour ajouter juste ldap, je trouve que c'est un peu abuser

Enfin, 

merci pour vos réponses

----------

## default

hey,

79 paquets parce que tu as activé le useflag 'ldap' de façon globale.

si tu souhaites le support ldap *uniquement* pour php, tu dois faire un

```
echo "dev-lang/php ldap" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -1 dev-lang/php
```

et puis à la limite si tu veux remettre ton système *sans* ldap (sauf php évidemment) tu refais

```
emerge -DNuav world
```

qui va te ressortir 78 paquets à recompiler (79 - php)

tu n'as pas lu le guide sur portage toi :]

----------

## phoenix75

non, pas eu trop le temps, mon temps est complètement pris. J'utilise linux à temps partiel, et c'est vrai que je n'ai pas trop de temps pour lire toute la riche documentation de emerge, je l'avoue

je vous remercie en tout cas pour vos réponses

et je vais tester la dernière soluce (toujours pas d'extension activée après le emerge world avec intégration de ldap dans le use)

----------

